# Critical skills extension rejected



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,

My CS ext was rejected because the company that employed me is not in the BPO industry, can I even appeal this? 

Anyone with an example as to what a BPO is, please let me know. I was under the impression that a consulting company would equate to that!


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Offtopic :When does your CSV expire, rather do your PR that's what others are doing . It's becoming very difficult to renew CSV as seen for artisans.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Ebenezer1, will have to PM you for more details on the process! Thank you !


----------



## dotmhg (Aug 15, 2016)

Did you resolve this


----------



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

hustlebunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CS ext was rejected because the company that employed me is not in the BPO industry, can I even appeal this?
> 
> Anyone with an example as to what a BPO is, please let me know. I was under the impression that a consulting company would equate to that!


Hi Hustlebunny 

How did you resolve the rejection . I also got the same rejection "applicant employer does not fall under BPO.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*CSV rejected*



Floboyza said:


> Hi Hustlebunny
> 
> How did you resolve the rejection . I also got the same rejection "applicant employer does not fall under BPO.


Does any law regulate the applicant must work in a BPO company? if there is not,DHA can not make such a judgement ........


----------



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks like other categories of IT like Business Analyst must work at BPO company according to the gazette. Myself and my employer are not aware of this so my employer had to change my title to Database specialist in order to fall in the right category as I have experience in the new position with professional body assessment. We just holding thumbs now if is acceptable.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*appleal result!*



hustlebunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CS ext was rejected because the company that employed me is not in the BPO industry, can I even appeal this?
> 
> Anyone with an example as to what a BPO is, please let me know. I was under the impression that a consulting company would equate to that!




Hi,Have you appeal successfully about the employer is not BOP industry.?


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Floboyza said:


> Hi Hustlebunny
> 
> How did you resolve the rejection . I also got the same rejection "applicant employer does not fall under BPO.


Sorry for the late reply,I didn't. I reapplied and got a year again.


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

superli2003 said:


> Hi,Have you appeal successfully about the employer is not BOP industry.?


No I didnt appeal just re-applied. Did you also have to deal with the BPO thing?


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

hustlebunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CS ext was rejected because the company that employed me is not in the BPO industry, can I even appeal this?
> 
> Anyone with an example as to what a BPO is, please let me know. I was under the impression that a consulting company would equate to that!


Hi

Yes you can appeal this decision. Unfortunately the Department of Home Affair's officials are not well geared in terms of interpreting the Critical Skills list. Leave your details and I get reach out to you for further assistant. Am an Immigration Specialist.


----------



## Zims_Finest (May 14, 2018)

Hi,

Which BPO occupation did you apply for?


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

Zims_Finest said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which BPO occupation did you apply for?


Business Analyst


----------



## hustlebunny (Oct 8, 2015)

jmgiba said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you can appeal this decision. Unfortunately the Department of Home Affair's officials are not well geared in terms of interpreting the Critical Skills list. Leave your details and I get reach out to you for further assistant. Am an Immigration Specialist.


Okay sure, will PM you, thanks.


----------



## OheneAma (May 11, 2019)

Hi Jmgiba,

I tried PM you bit I am having some difficulties.

I came across some of your posts on the Forum and thought I should contact you on my issue.

I am in the process of renewing my initial one year critical skill visa. My visa is in Financial Investment Advisor category Through my volunteer workers for a professional body, I have been given an offer for a finance advisor.

My thinking is I can't take up any job if it's not a financial institution.

Kindly help because it's been hard finding a job here and I don't think may renew my visa for the third time without a job offer.


----------

